# Refinished my 1911



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

Done with Duracoat coyote brown

before










stripped










after Duracoat


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks good, did you do the mag too?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Clic that sure is different color there. It's neat the way it all come together for you. Good job for sure. Good shooting.


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes i did one mag and the entire gun i stripped the barrell and polished it.
sand blasted the frame and slide then coated it with the duracoat and let dry for 2 days to be shure. Also ckeck out the other guns i refinished it general semi auto under spacedoggys post
:numbchuck:


----------

